# Bill Gates VS General Motors



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Gates vs. GM
For all of us who feel only the deepest love and affection for the way Computers have enhanced our lives, read on.

At a recent computer expo (COMDEX), Bill Gates reportedly compared the Computer industry with the auto industry and stated, "If GM had kept up with technology like the computer industry has, we would All be driving $25.00 cars that got 1,000 miles to the gallon."

In response to Bill's comments, General Motors issued a press release stating: If GM had developed technology like Microsoft, we would all be driving cars with the following characteristics (and I just love this part):

1. For no reason whatsoever, your car would crash........ Twice a day.

2. Every time they repainted the lines in the road, you would have to buy a new car.

3. Occasionally your car would die on the freeway for no reason. You would have to pull to the side of the road, close all of the windows, shut off the car, restart it, and reopen the windows before you could continue. For some reason you would simply accept this.

4. Occasionally, executing a maneuver such as a left turn would cause your car to shut down and refuse to restart, in which case you would have to reinstall the engine. 

5. Macintosh would make a car that was powered by the sun, was reliable, five times as fast and twice as easy to drive - but would run on only five percent of the roads.

6. The oil, water temperature, and alternator warning lights would all be replaced by a single "This Car Has Performed an Illegal Operation" warning light.

7. The airbag system would ask "Are you sure?" before deploying.

8. Occasionally, for no reason whatsoever, your car would lock you out and refuse to let you in until you simultaneously lifted the door handle, turned the key and grabbed hold of the radio antenna.

9. Every time a new car was introduced car buyers would have to learn how to drive all over again because none of the controls would operate in the same manner as the old car.

10. You'd have to press the "Start" button to turn the engine off.


----------



## fishkiller (Sep 8, 2008)

Totally true! I hate IBM. I always have been a MAC guy and always will. My work computer is IBM. I can garintee it will lock up 2X a day!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

LMAO Bill Gates is sorta right though GM patented hydrogen engines or what ever and now no other company can legally produce them so GM screwed not only everyone but the enviroment as well but I love cadillacs so go gm! As for bill gates he finally got put in his place if only he'd stop charging so much for xbox stuff he needs to have a big awakening and be stuffed in a locker like he used to in school.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hehehe. I like this.


----------

